# Take Better Photos With A Light Tent



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on where to get one. I keep thinking I'll build one, and I don't know why I never learn, it's been a couple of years now. I'm ordering one tonight , just have to pick the size.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew
soften the light´s and a clutterfree background is one of
the secrets to take better pictures

Dennis


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I needed something to help get better photos of the boxes I make. I just went on Amazon and ordered the 30" cube.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

That's what I've been looking for. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It is very helpful for those of us who are photographically challenged. You now have me looking into going this way to photograph boxes. 
Roger


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice review. I purchased a large version w/ table stand lights and unfortunately it doesn't give the detail of the wood grain and illumination that I need to show off my canes and the canes are too long to fit. Even if I slit a hole through so the handle could pop up through the side, I find that the lighting is too filtered and fuzzy. I think I need an open 3 sided background with a covered lamp that won't melt if using a hot bulb, so for now I'll have to stick with my current set up with ceiling halogen lamps and a tabletop draped with a cloth.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for that! I put one on order.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

My wife has started getting into jewelry making, since she's graduating from nursing school and will finally have time to pursue a hobby  I am definitely going to get her one of these to take pictures of the jewelry she makes, especially if she starts selling it on sites like etsy.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice review. I received one for a gift a few months ago. It is pretty nice, but I find it takes a fair amount of light from outside the cube. You show a smaller cube than mine, with a desk lamp overhead. It seems to illuminate it quite nicely, but I don't seem to be able to do that. I guess I need to get more/better/stronger lights. (I have tried color balanced compact floros without much luck. I do have a large Halogen that seems to do the job, but I guess I need more than one.)

So I have resorted to using it outside, where I get seem to get pretty good results with the sun shinning right down on it. I get glare free pics this way, so all is good. I would recommend this approach for an easy setup. But winter is approaching, so I need to get on the light search.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

It sounds like a great idea, especially for small objects.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great review, thanks!


----------



## reeftime (Oct 28, 2010)

interesting


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wish I had seen this when my wife was making enamel jewellery before we retired. I found that it was almost impossible to get good pics of very shiny enamelled items - natural light or flash, but the tent looks as though it would have done the trick. She is going to get the equipment out again soon to make some Ladies Night presents, so perhaps I'll buy a tent and try getting some good pictures of her work for posterity!


----------

